# How do I get "normal view" with Word 2007?



## haskellbob (Mar 5, 2006)

Hello everyone. I haven't been able to figure out how to NOT see the pre-print view with Word 2007. With Word 2003 I was given options of print view and normal view - I think that was how they were described...

I don't want to see the margins as they will appear, or the page breaks... I just want to see continuous text.... Also, my Word 2007 is in Spanish... but I should be able to figure out any answer you give in English, and how to find the option...

frankly sometimes I just feel like I'd prefer they not keep changing everything so much, but I'm getting old I guess...

Thanks in advance!

Bob H.


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi

Go to the View menu on the Ribbon Bar/Menu

(2003) Normal = (2007) *Draft*
(2003) Print Layout = (2007) *Print Layout*


----------



## haskellbob (Mar 5, 2006)

OK... Thanks... I'm halfway there... Now, how do I wrap the text to fill the screen?

As I say, thanks for getting me started!

Bob


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi

By default it will wrap the text. In fact I can't see how to turn wrapping off.
I think you might have the "problem" that in draft mode it looks like the writing only goes to half the page and then wraps to the next line.
This is because the page size is set to something like 10%. 
If you go back to the View Menu on the ribbon bar and select "Page Width" under the Zoom group it should expand to the full screen width.

Hopefully this is what you mean.

Also note that in Draft View your headers and footers as well some other features (pictures/text boxes etc) do not show. For these you will have to select Print View.


----------



## Strawberry (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi. I'm using Microsoft Word 2007 also.

I needed to delete the last page of a document and went to "draft" view. After deleting, I clicked on "view" then "page layout" it's still showing all the page breaks, etc. How do I get it back to "normal" view? Usually I will see the "normal" option, but I don't now.

Ugh..I thought I knew my way around here.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

You choose whatever view you want from the Ribbon's View tab.

As for your last page, click on the ¶ symbol on the Ribbon's Home tab to expose the document's formatting marks. Scroll down to your last page and delete any paragraph breaks (also indicated by a ¶ symbol) following your last actual paragraph.


----------

